# Knitting 101



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

A friend posted photos of a blanket she knitted for her daughter. I would love to be able to knit but I don't want to pay $60+ for a class and have to purchase supplies too. What are some good resources for learning to knit?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

There are tons of awesome YouTube videos that are helping me learn to knit. I suggest just searching specifically for what you're trying to learn, i.e. cast on, knit stitch, purl stitch.


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

I found some very good tutorials on the KnitPicks web-site. Yes, the sell yarn and equipment, but they are quite good at teaching what to do with it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

U-tube videos are great.The book Knitting for Dummies is often on e-bay used a low price and that has lots of good pictures along with lots of tips and help.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't forget your local library -- books, videos, magazines and the librarians often know who the local crafters are!


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I will look on youtube. I am not that great with yarn tension. I taught myself to tat and well, tension is not something that I have to worry about with the handiwork. I really would like to learn .....


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> You can join us on the Fiber Arts Forum! That's where I learned! It's nothing more than "sticks and string"! If I can learn it- anyone can!
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/fiber-arts/


I will check it out. I couldn't figure out where the knitting / crochet group was.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

smallbore said:


> I found some very good tutorials on the KnitPicks web-site. Yes, the sell yarn and equipment, but they are quite good at teaching what to do with it.


I will have to check them out. I guess I should look at the yarn sites too (lion, bernat, etc).


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I warn you, once you enter the fiber arts forum, there's no going back. They're enablers of the worst sort, and they'll corrupt your mind with fibery notions beyond what you could ever imagine


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Taylor R. said:


> I warn you, once you enter the fiber arts forum, there's no going back. They're enablers of the worst sort, and they'll corrupt your mind with fibery notions beyond what you could ever imagine



Well seeing as I have a vintage spinning wheel (in need of some minor repairs) and a knitting knoddy (part of my antiques decor) I don't think I need to be pushed too hard. I guess I might as well jump on the bandwagon, huh? 
:bandwagon:


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I surfed Youtube and learned how to cast on (I think). Now to get knitting needles and yarn ....


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I started on very pointy bamboo skewers (ouch, by the way, not the best idea ever had). 

Definitely come to visit!!


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Could you ask your friend to show you? It's really quite easy (I think). I tried learning from the quarter page explanation with 1 picture in an encyclopedia as a kid - my Mom noticed my interest and found a lady at church who would teach me. I'm sooooo grateful! Far easier to learn from someone, I think it only took her an hour or so to walk me through the basics. Definitely possible to learn without someone showing you though - especially now that there's youtube! good luck, and I'm sure you can always get your questions answered here.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

mathchick said:


> Could you ask your friend to show you? It's really quite easy (I think). I tried learning from the quarter page explanation with 1 picture in an encyclopedia as a kid - my Mom noticed my interest and found a lady at church who would teach me. I'm sooooo grateful! Far easier to learn from someone, I think it only took her an hour or so to walk me through the basics. Definitely possible to learn without someone showing you though - especially now that there's youtube! good luck, and I'm sure you can always get your questions answered here.


I would absolutely **love** for her to show me but logistics gets in the way. I live in GA and she lives in PA. :hrm:


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

bryncalyn said:


> I surfed Youtube and learned how to cast on (I think). Now to get knitting needles and yarn ....


Get some needles and some inexpensive yarn and just do it. Follow the tutorials you find at the various websites. I taught myself to knit via the trial and error method. It took me a long time to learn but I have knitted things that have won blue ribbons. Yes, you can do it too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried posting in the Fiber Forum? Those ladies there help take novices from barely knowing what yarn and knitting needles are to sock knitting and other outstanding items.

I highly recommend that this post should have been there for maximum help.

Tell the Angie sent you :rock:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I bought this book, but your library may have it. Good clear pics and instructions for a beginner. "Kids Knitting" by Melanie Fallick
http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Knitting-Projects-all-Ages/dp/1579652417


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.knittinghelp.com http://www.ravelry.com


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Here in the UK I would recommend asking in Church. I am sure there would be several people willing to pass on their skills where you are too. The other option would be to ask at your wool/yarn store.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

backwoods said:


> I bought this book, but your library may have it. Good clear pics and instructions for a beginner. "Kids Knitting" by Melanie Fallick
> http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Knitting-Projects-all-Ages/dp/1579652417


 
Yes!
This book is amazing!
I 'know' how to knit with sticks, but just can't do it very well.
My tension would vary from day to day etc..
So.. I started knitting on looms.
Super easy.
Now I knit like a crazy person.


----------

